# Conceal holster for fat guys???



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Howdy.
I have a compact Taurus pt145 .45 caliber that Im wanting to carry with my ccw permit.
Problem is that Im 345lbs. Is there a comfortable holster that will help conceal my gun but be somewhat comfortable to carry?
I like side carry, but Im open to suggestions. I like something that has a breakaway strap or something so it doesnt fall out on the floor at walmart as I bend to pick up oreos of the bottom shelf. LOL HG


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, comfort and concealibility usually don't go together !
Most of your best holsters that do a fantastic job of hiding your CCW are the ones worn inside the waist band -- there goes comfort.

The OWB holsters are the most comfortable, but they don't always hide the weapon as well as the IWB designs.

I use a Milt Sparks IWB ............and my 45 acp dissappears with just a t-shirt pulled over my waist band. Being over weight would cause some problems with this type holster.

Since I don't like snaps and straps on my CCW weapons ............. I would look at the Blackhawk retention holsters ............ see if you find one you like. The retention system is quite clever and once you practice with it ......... it can become second nature. They are sold with a Paddle attachment system as well as a belt secure system in the same package.......so you can experiment a little. Just have to see if they make one for your model yet ??

JF.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*S.o.b. !*

Try the S.O.B. small of back holster by Galco. I use it when I am assigned to assist the investigative division at the S.O. I am not quite in the weight class, but I'm trying at 6'2" and 258#. The S.O.B. is great for concealment and comfort as long as you don't over extend the lumbar support in a seat. I generally wear a t-shirt and a loose button up short sleeved shirt in the Georgia summer or an extended tail polo shirt. If I get a loose 2X no print, no clue. The butt sticks almost straight up and in the small of your back. I have a locally made mag pouch that is horizontal for one mag. Keeps the low profile working. I wear it on my weak side (left) just in front of the hip. Badge on right side just in front of the hip when I carry it on my belt. Try the S.O.B., it's worth the money and performs well. USCCA has a holster trade forum as well that might work for you without spending the farm on one to try.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Shoot a PM to member *Old Padawan*. He has enough experience in this area that he wants to write a book called "Gun Concealment for Fat Guys." :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm 5'9" and 235 and use and IWB.It took a little moving around. I have a Bianchi #35 that does pretty well but it has a thumb break that I thought I'd like a whole lot more than I do now. I* then bought one of the Gould Gold Line Inside Pants Holster Model 810 which I like a lot more. If you want to look check out www.copsplus.com and www.copquest.com. I ordered from both these people but it took a while. You mught be able to see them somewhere else anf maybe get a faster ship. THe IWBs were not the real long wait. I ordered a Biachi Agent X shoulder rig and that one was a wait. They ended uo taking my shipping off cause I started asking a lot where my stuff was..lol


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

BTW....Old Padawan..I'd like to see that book :mrgreen:


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

I am 6'2", 340 Lbs. I carry most of my weapons in Blackhawk Serpa Paddle holsters at 3/3:30. I find my wait helps me conceal it well whether I carry with an untucked shirt or a Dickie's Work Shirt as an outer layer. I have never carried my PT145 like this but I have carried my 1911, Glock23, SW99c, Sig 226R, and M&P all in this way with no issues.


----------



## Unhinged (Jul 23, 2008)

Deleted.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm not overly large, but use OWB or shoulder holsters. The most expensive holster I own is a IWB. It's very well made, but stays home. I never have found a IWB that is comfortable. Probably just me.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Good delete Mike, I was about to rip that guy a new one 

-Jeff-


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I just put the first 6 hours on this Holster and it is very comfortable and only got better as the day went by. I'm 5'-11" and tip the scale at around 220 or so. I'm totally sold on it and it takes up just a tad more space than a naked pistol. If you can comfortablely stuff a pistol in your waist band it will fit the pants you wear now with out having to go up a size.

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/beltslide.html


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

gmaske said:


> I just put the first 6 hours on this Holster and it is very comfortable and only got better as the day went by. I'm 5'-11" and tip the scale at around 220 or so. I'm totally sold on it and it takes up just a tad more space than a naked pistol. If you can comfortablely stuff a pistol in your waist band it will fit the pants you wear now with out having to go up a size.
> 
> http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/beltslide.html


You wear that IWB? Is there any issue with the pistol getting moisture on it waring it for a long time? I am just wondering if one would have trouble with the finish over time. I like carrying IWB holsters but have always used leather that covered the whole gun mainly for that reason.

Please if you can keep posting how this holster wears over time if you can. I am very curious.

I didn't see the unhinged post but I can imagine being the thread topic. Good job staying on top of things Mike.:smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> You wear that IWB? Is there any issue with the pistol getting moisture on it waring it for a long time? I am just wondering if one would have trouble with the finish over time. I like carrying IWB holsters but have always used leather that covered the whole gun mainly for that reason.
> 
> Please if you can keep posting how this holster wears over time if you can. I am very curious.:smt1099


The leather piece goes between you and the gun. The gun slides in to the plastic holster and there is nothing between it and your pants. I would imagine there will be a bit of wear over time as with any holster but there should be plenty of air circulation to the pistol. The leather will suck up some moisture from your swet but there really isn't much to keep it retained to cause a real rust situation. The holster is really pretty dang comfortable and stable. The anchor points to the belt are far apart so it stays were you put it and the cant and depth of ride are adjustabe. You need to use a black belt with the stock hooks so they don't show. The J hooks could work pretty well with other colored belts. I have both mounting systems but haven't tried the J hooks yet. Retention of my 1911 is good but the draw is easier than expected. Once you get the pistol moving up and out it slides quite easily up and out.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> You wear that IWB? Is there any issue with the pistol getting moisture on it waring it for a long time? I am just wondering if one would have trouble with the finish over time. I like carrying IWB holsters but have always used leather that covered the whole gun mainly for that reason.
> 
> Please if you can keep posting how this holster wears over time if you can. I am very curious.
> 
> I didn't see the unhinged post but I can imagine being the thread topic. Good job staying on top of things Mike.:smt1099


I'm 6 ft. 220 and carry an XD45C in this holster. Wanted to test the comfort so, after I broke it in, I put it on and jumped on my motorcycle for a 4 hour ride. 97 degree day. At the end of the ride, the body side of the holster was stained, but, not wet from sweat. No sweat on the XD and my helmet caused a lot more discomfort than the holster. I'm probably going to order another for my 9mm.:smt023


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I believe a there is a combination of three things to consider when selecting a holster. Concealability, comfort and accessibility. The more you get from one the less you get from the other two. A belt holster is very comfortable and easily accessible but not as concealable as others. An ankle holster is somewhat comfortable, very concealable, but harder to access.
It is mho that the IWB holster is the best balance of these three areas.
Comfort is relative. You get used to mild discomfort and deal with it. It’s the price we pay to be armed. Fashion is the second thing to go when armed. This isn’t just for fat guys, it most guys (one of the reasons mike went to an ankle holster. Do you believe he wore designer jeans to Gunsite?).
I am not going to be PC. I am a FAT guy. I carry a gun a lot. Here is some Fat guy advice.
Fat guys come in two variants, fluffy and firm. I am fluffy (I prefer this term to squishy). Your comfort and concealability are going to be affected by this.
As a fat guy, our waists often are wider than our shoulders thus limiting the amount of “drape: we get from our covering garment. As a fluffy guy, this isn’t a big deal for me, and I can carry a full size pistol in a low mounted IWB (USA, SkyOps) and wear a t-shirt. If you are a firm guy, you might as well go with one that is higher on the waistband (NSAII, Summer Comfort) and adjust your covering garment.
I refuse to let the weather dictate what Gun I will carry. I do not believe in “summer guns”. The weather does however help me to decide on my wardrobe, and my wardrobe does help decide my holster choice.
I don’t see the need for sweat guards. I wear a t-shirt (under a t-shirt on occasion) every day. I live in Phoenix AZ. My gun is going to get sweaty; I am going to have to wipe it down. Its maintenance.


----------



## RD (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm a bit smaller than you, but not much. I purchased a
Milt Sparks Watch Six IWB holster for my 1911, and am VERY happy with it.:mrgreen: 
I wear it 8-10 hours a day, and at times, forget it's there.
I also wear a "concelment vest", when weather is cooler.


----------



## rwsnc (Jun 9, 2008)

hemmigremmie said:


> Howdy.
> I have a compact Taurus pt145 .45 caliber that Im wanting to carry with my ccw permit.
> Problem is that Im 345lbs. Is there a comfortable holster that will help conceal my gun but be somewhat comfortable to carry?
> I like side carry, but Im open to suggestions. I like something that has a breakaway strap or something so it doesnt fall out on the floor at walmart as I bend to pick up oreos of the bottom shelf. LOL HG


Maybe you want to try an ankle holster. Seriously, how about the DeSantis Sky Cop (crossdraw).


----------

